# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Пришло письмо

## Зинка

с адреса Service Inc [[email protected]]




> *Hellο Custοmer,* We  detected unusual activity on your account for that we face a   problem in the  ratification of the real owner of the account and we've limited yοur accοunt fοr  security reasοns.
> •  Tο fix this prοblem yοu must fοllοw the fοllοwing steps :


Не помню, чтобы я у них регистрировалась.
Кто-нибудь знает об этом сервере ?
Чем они занимаются ?
Заходить боюсь, хотя вирустотал говорит, что все чисто.
кнопка Login ведет на
undav.edu.ar/
Вирустотал тоже не ругается

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Обычный спам.

----------


## olejah

*Зинка*, пожалуйста, не постите активных сомнительных ссылок. Это открытый раздел с общим доступом.

----------


## Зинка

Спасибо
Извините

----------

